# Anyone have Whitechapel Tabs?



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 29, 2011)

does anyone have tabs for anything off of Whitechapel's A New Era of Corruption? specifically:
Animus (which is a bonus track)
Murder Sermon
Devolver

or the sliding part Ben Savage does (1:56 to 2:13) on Possession off of This Is Exile 

it would be awesome if you could contact me on here if you do


----------



## rchrd_le (Apr 7, 2011)

no


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup, I've tabbed out every song of theirs!

000---000---0--0----0
000---000---1--1----1


But seriously check ultimate guitar they are there.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Apr 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yup, I've tabbed out every song of theirs!
> 
> 000---000---0--0----0
> 000---000---1--1----1
> ...



i must give you credit sir, that was pretty witty


----------



## fredw138 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whitechapel7 said:


> does anyone have tabs for anything off of Whitechapel's A New Era of Corruption? specifically:
> Animus (which is a bonus track)
> Murder Sermon
> Devolver
> ...



The sliding part on Possession isn't really hard. I'd advise you try playing it by ear. It would be a very valuable learning experience.

I'll give you a hint, it uses octaves .


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Apr 12, 2011)

fredw138 said:


> The sliding part on Possession isn't really hard. I'd advise you try playing it by ear. It would be a very valuable learning experience.
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it uses octaves .



thank you


----------

